# Matt's custom Sherman seven-string order v2.0 (let's keep it civil gents!) ;)



## HighGain510 (Nov 8, 2007)

Bah the network died at work but fortunately my day was over and I was able to save this to post at home!  

So let's try this again and keep it civil gents!  

Okay so we left off with my specs right mmmheeyaw /Cartman:

Matt's Custom Sherman 7:

Simlar spec to Chris L's 8 string Sherman

- 5A+ Flamed maple top, cut from the identical billet that Chris' came from so the figure will be exactly the same
- Vintage Amber/Brown Burst finish
- Striped mahoghany body
- Maple neck with two purpleheart stripes for strength
- Carvin DC727 neck carve
- Ebony Fretboard
- 25.5" scale
- Lundgren M7 pickups
- Hipshot Hardtail 7 bridge
- Planet Waves tuners
- Possible custom inlay, still thinking about that one.... 12th fret inlay maybe since Mike has some great inlay skills.  

Mike, if you see this thread, please post the pics of Chris' custom 8 for reference of the wood and color choices.... and just because I'd like to see it again!


----------



## XEN (Nov 8, 2007)

Sweet man!

oh, and btw, my name is Eric. Please don't ban me!


----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 8, 2007)

You forgot the "For Sale" inlays on the fretboard.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 8, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> You forgot the "For Sale" inlays on the fretboard.





Here we go again...

Round 2.... FIGHT!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 8, 2007)

I think it'd look really great with a maple fretboard.


----------



## Groff (Nov 8, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I think it'd look really great with a maple fretboard.



Maple board 8 string?!
That'd be killer!

mmmm Birdseye maple...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 8, 2007)

What the fuck no trem?


----------



## djpharoah (Nov 8, 2007)

What kind of headstock? Inline, reverse, 4+3?


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 8, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> What the fuck no trem?



I'm trying to:

a) keep cost down
b) keep tuning stability in the green
c) not worry about setting up for retuning as I hop from standard to drop A back and forth... pain in the ass with a trem




Bob, if you get this one closed.....


----------



## Groff (Nov 8, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> I'm trying to:
> 
> a) keep cost down
> b) keep tuning stability in the green
> ...



I like the idea Ibanez has with the 2228, double locking, and fixed in place, and no trem!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 8, 2007)

Heh.

Ok, on the serious tip.

I block my trem so that it's dive only, and I go standard/drop A all the time. Although, I'm probably getting a T-No this week. 


Of course, do as you think best, Matt. Just throwing that out there for you and everyone else reading.


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 8, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> What kind of headstock? Inline, reverse, 4+3?



The Sherman 4+3 headstock, similar to the 8 (4+4) on Chris' model.


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 8, 2007)

I thought about getting another Tremol-No but I think I'd just prefer a hardtail as it's not as big a pain in the butt to set up for me.  Plus, asthetically I really dig the look of the hardtail bridge on Mike's guitars.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 8, 2007)

There ya have it, then.


----------



## canuck brian (Nov 8, 2007)

TheMissing said:


> Maple board 8 string?!
> That'd be killer!
> mmmm Birdseye maple...



That's exactly what's on my 8 string. 

I'm definitely looking forward to seeing another SS.org member become an owner of Mike's work - it always looks mindblowing.


----------



## Apophis (Nov 8, 2007)

Awesome


----------



## Drew (Nov 8, 2007)

You're still a gear whore.


----------



## Leon (Nov 8, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> The Sherman 4+3 headstock, similar to the 8 (4+4) on Chris' model.



4x3 > inline


----------



## Jeff (Nov 8, 2007)

Ah, remember the days when Shannon, Donnie, and Zim were the biggest gear whores? 

What happened to Shannon and Donnie btw?


----------



## budda (Nov 8, 2007)

good freakin question. social lives? alcohol-induced forgetfullness to check sevenstring.org? *shrugs* lol

i am interested in how this turns out, matt.

i'd be a bigger gear whore if i had more money  lol


----------



## msherman (Nov 9, 2007)

Matt, your body is on the right


----------



## technomancer (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey Mike, can you repost those pics you posted to the last thread before it got nuked?

And damn that is some nice figured maple


----------



## msherman (Nov 9, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Hey Mike, can you repost those pics you posted to the last thread before it got nuked?
> 
> And damn that is some nice figured maple


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Nov 9, 2007)

^ you tha.....i sent you PM.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 9, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> You forgot the "For Sale" inlays on the fretboard.





This is lookin' really nice, Matt. Can't wait to see it when it's done.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 9, 2007)

msherman said:


>





That is absolutely stunning. Nice work!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 9, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I would be a potential buyer if it had a maple fretboard.


fixed


----------



## Apophis (Nov 9, 2007)

Incredible


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm really jonesing for a maple board Carvin 7, actually. I saw a bad-ass Peavey CS with a flamed maple top, sunburst finish, and birdseye maple board, and it went really, really well together. Get a matching bass and and I'm set!


Mr. Sherman, those are exquisite guitars. My hat's off to you, Sir. I'll keep you in mind for the custom I'm planning.


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 9, 2007)

Mike Sherman said:


>



 Wow Mike this thing is just making me weak in the knees! So badass man, your work is excellent bro!  I feel lucky to have an order in with you man!  


That Black Limba one looks effing badass as well!  Is that for someone on the board?


----------



## Evilfrenchy (Nov 9, 2007)

yes it's mine.....i can t wait........aaaararararrarararghhhh


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Nov 9, 2007)

You should get a Blackmachine style headstock. Those kick ass.


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 9, 2007)

Jongpil Yun said:


> You should get a Blackmachine style headstock. Those kick ass.



Eh different strokes I guess... the headstock is the only part of the Blackmachine I DON"T like.  Looks like an odd version of the Parker headstock (which I actually like ). I'll stick with the 4+3 headstock, I like the look of Mike's design much better.


----------



## Kotex (Nov 9, 2007)

I used to hate the headstock on BM's but they've finally started to grow on me. I'm really looking forward to seeing this guitar.


Any other pics of Mikes work somebody could post up?


----------



## technomancer (Nov 9, 2007)

There are a bunch of threads with pics of Mike's work in the Extended Range forum on here


----------



## skinhead (Nov 9, 2007)

Matt, that body it's sick. I want to see the final product.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 12, 2007)

for an update gents!  Here is what my fretboard looks like:






Originally we spec'ed out a blank ebony fretboard, but Mike dug through his private stash and found me that absolutely crazy piece of figured ebony!   The neck below it isn't mine now, we had to switch to a different one because of the ORF nut so I will have to upload the picture of my new neck too.  This baby is going to be awesome when she's finished!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 12, 2007)

Figured ebony? Holy cow, that's crazy.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Dec 12, 2007)

I have NEVER seen an ebony fretboard like that!!  

Outta control dude!


----------



## FortePenance (Dec 12, 2007)

Oh my fuck. That is sick as, omg. It's gonna be a killer guitar, mate!


----------



## Apophis (Dec 12, 2007)

Awesome, keep us updated


----------



## Quicksilver689 (Dec 12, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> for an update gents!  Here is what my fretboard looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.....wow.....figured ebony.....didn't know it even existed.....way cool!


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 12, 2007)

Yeah, me neither!  Mike surprised me with that one... it looks pretty cool and with the flamed maple top it's going to be a really awesome guitar when you see it all put together!


----------



## budda (Dec 12, 2007)

i HATE you for that fretboard!

i need to relocate to somewhere near your house dude


----------



## technomancer (Dec 12, 2007)

Man that is going to look gorgeous


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 12, 2007)

Its cool, but i think it'd look better with a maple board...





Nah, it looks amazing.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 12, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Its cool, but i think it'd look better with a maple board...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fucker!  Someone else said the same thing but I want at least one ebony board 7 since the Carvin is maple and it's staying.  I think with the flamed maple top and neck it's going to be insane when it's finished! Mike is really busting his ass on these orders!  More progess on these in the past 2 months than my Carvin and they have a whole team of guys!  I know they have a bigger workload, but it's still funny!


----------



## jacksonplayer (Dec 12, 2007)

Matt, that figured ebony is insane. You're going to have a true work of art when that thing is finished.


----------



## Chris (Dec 12, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> You forgot the "For Sale" inlays on the fretboard.



Epic.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 12, 2007)

Chris said:


> Epic.



Hey now!  Usually when I go custom (i.e. look at my Thorns, been almost a year now with the Jr 90 eek and 7 months with the Artisan Deluxe) I am good about hanging onto it!  Eric is a funny guy.....


----------



## msherman (Dec 12, 2007)

We still have time for the FS inlay, Matt.


----------



## Rick (Dec 12, 2007)

Wow!


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 12, 2007)

It looks pretty bright for being ebony


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 12, 2007)

msherman said:


> We still have time for the FS inlay, Matt.



 Awesome Mike, we shall have to discuss that later!  I think I just felt something move in my pants!  Damn, looking great! Thanks for the picture bro! 


Desecrated - Two things: 1) There are different types of ebony, the really dark kind is Gaboon Ebony and I don't think this is the same species and 2) it will darken up a bit once it gets hit with some oil and whatnot. My walnut fretboard on the Thorn darkened up quite a bit after Ron finished it.


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 12, 2007)

Is your board Macassar Ebony Matt?


----------



## technomancer (Dec 12, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Desecrated - Two things: 1) There are different types of ebony, the really dark kind is Gaboon Ebony and I don't think this is the same species and 2) it will darken up a bit once it gets hit with some oil and whatnot. My walnut fretboard on the Thorn darkened up quite a bit after Ron finished it.



You forgot

3) almost all Gaboon Ebony you see has been dyed to achieve that totally uniform deep black color.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 12, 2007)

What I can say Mike?? WOW


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 12, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Desecrated - Two things: 1) There are different types of ebony, the really dark kind is Gaboon Ebony and I don't think this is the same species and 2) it will darken up a bit once it gets hit with some oil and whatnot. My walnut fretboard on the Thorn darkened up quite a bit after Ron finished it.







technomancer said:


> You forgot
> 
> 3) almost all Gaboon Ebony you see has been dyed to achieve that totally uniform deep black color.



Thanks for the info, I did not know that.


----------



## Eric (Dec 12, 2007)

Looks good bro!


----------



## msherman (Dec 12, 2007)

The F/B is macassar ebony. Figure in wood is a natural phenomenon that happens in all wood species. There are two types of curl figure. The natural type (which scentists still don`t know what causes it to date), and compression curl, caused by the tree swaying back and forth in strong winds during growth.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 12, 2007)

msherman said:


> The F/B is macassar ebony. Figure in wood is a natural phenomenon that happens in all wood species. There are two types of curl figure. The natural type (which scentists still don`t know what causes it to date), and compression curl, caused by the tree swaying back and forth in strong winds during growth.



That's awesome Mike, thanks for the info on that!  Very helpful response, I was curious how that happend myself!


----------



## mnemonic (Dec 12, 2007)

wow! i really like that bodyshape!

can't wait to see it all done.

also, i'm so jelous! a custom carvin _and_ a custom sherman guitar, oh man i can't wait until i graduate college and get a job, hahaha


----------



## msherman (Dec 12, 2007)

Laurent`s 30" scale 8 string is starting to take shape.
Note the headstock figure =


----------



## skinhead (Dec 13, 2007)

I didnt follow this thread. Goddamn, that guitar its going to be crazy!!!!!!


----------



## Xaios (Dec 13, 2007)

This is going to be beautiful.

Curious, how much is it to have a 7 just like this one made?


----------



## Evilfrenchy (Dec 13, 2007)

well this is my guitar.....a dream come true!!! a cross between my old hamer calif and my old bc rich gunslinger....as far as duplicating it?mmmmm it's just like a tattoo,it's one of a KIND!hahahahhaahahah.Mike you never cease to amaze me....SPOT ON!


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow Laurent's black limba beauty looks fantastic Mike!


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 13, 2007)

It looks good even without the top on.


----------



## budda (Dec 13, 2007)

a few things look good w/o a top on


----------



## Quicksilver689 (Dec 13, 2007)

Man, THAT axe will look awesome when completed! Very nice wood specimens you have there Mr. Sherman...


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 13, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> It looks good even without the top on.



That one isn't mine, that's Laurent's guitar. I don't think his is getting a maple top or anything... IIRC his is made out of solid black limba. Black limba is easily one of my favorite species of tonewood for guitars, and when you just take a slab like that it's going to be a tone MONSTER, no doubt!


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 13, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> That one isn't mine, that's Laurent's guitar. I don't think his is getting a maple top or anything... IIRC his is made out of solid black limba. Black limba is easily one of my favorite species of tonewood for guitars, and when you just take a slab like that it's going to be a tone MONSTER, no doubt!



Man I just keep doing fuckups in this thread. Thanks for the information again. :embarrassed:


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 13, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Man I just keep doing fuckups in this thread. Thanks for the information again. :embarrassed:



Nah man it's all good bro.


----------



## msherman (Dec 13, 2007)

Sorry for the confusion there, Des . I figured I would post a pic of the limba guitar, since the body was in the pic I posted of Matt`s guitar, and there was a brief discussion about it.
It`s going to be an archtop.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 13, 2007)

msherman said:


> It`s going to be a goddamn sexy archtop.



Fixed.  I'm actually looking forward to seeing his about as much as I am with seeing mine!!!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 13, 2007)

i have Sherman Guitars GAS.


----------



## Evilfrenchy (Dec 13, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> That one isn't mine, that's Laurent's guitar. I don't think his is getting a maple top or anything... IIRC his is made out of solid black limba. Black limba is easily one of my favorite species of tonewood for guitars, and when you just take a slab like that it's going to be a tone MONSTER, no doubt!





yeah,no top heheheheh,i like topless beauties.......


----------



## msherman (Jan 15, 2008)

Some progress on this one, Matt


----------



## Xaios (Jan 15, 2008)

This will be one sexy beast.


----------



## Rebourne (Jan 16, 2008)

I really like the looks of those headstocks, they remind me of a dragon.


----------



## Naren (Jan 16, 2008)

Oooh. Those are both looking really good. And that finished 8-string earlier in the thread is gorgeous.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 16, 2008)

i'm going to be making a lot of money over the summer, and i plan on ordering a sherman guitar.
your guitars are ridiculous, mike.
i have GAS times infinity right now.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow!!!  Thanks so much Mike!!!  Made my day right before the trip too!  I get the feeling this is going to be a very good week!  Did you get my PM yesterday by any chance? I'll give you a call tonight before I pack.  Whoa.... that guitar makes my pants tight!


----------



## Apophis (Jan 16, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 17, 2008)

very sweet indeed, can't wait to see it finished for ya matt.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 17, 2008)

That is going to kick serious ass


----------



## Haunted Cereal (Jan 17, 2008)

thats just...



Jeff said:


> What happened to Shannon and Donnie btw?



i'd like to know that myself, i'm supposed to be buying a 7421 off donnie and i haven't heard from him in about a week.


----------



## skinhead (Jan 17, 2008)

That made me... 

That thing it's awesome


----------



## HighGain510 (May 20, 2008)

Little bump here for some progress gents!  Here's the back of my neck:







OM NOM NOM!!!  Looking great Mike, thanks for the update bro!


----------



## ibznorange (May 20, 2008)

om fucking nom is RIGHT


----------



## Metal Ken (May 20, 2008)

That thing definitely needs a maple board


----------



## HighGain510 (May 20, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> That thing definitely needs a maple board



How about a figured ebony board, MK?


----------



## Metal Ken (May 20, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> How about a figured ebony board, MK?


I was joking, you forget why your original thread got closed? 


Ebony rules too. I am a maple guy though.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 20, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> I was joking, you forget why your original thread got closed?
> 
> 
> Ebony rules too. I am a maple guy though.



 Yeah almost forgot... you know that CST...  

Btw, it should be noted the specs from the first post have been changed pretty radically so here's what she's going to end up with as it stands:

- 5A+ Flamed maple top, cut from the identical billet that Chris' came from so the figure will be exactly the same
- Purple with Black-bursted edge
- Striped mahoghany body
- Flamed maple neck w/ two walnut stripes and one wenge stripe (I think, right Mike? I forget now! )
- Carvin DC727 neck carve
- Figured/Flamed Ebony Fretboard
- 25.5" scale
- Bare Knuckle Nailbomb 7 pickups
- Gold Original Floyd Rose 7 Tremolo
- Graphtech Ghost piezo saddles (only 7-string OFR piezo set out so far! )
- Planet Waves tuners (Gold)


----------



## jacksonplayer (May 20, 2008)

That's going to be sweet!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (May 20, 2008)




----------



## djpharoah (May 20, 2008)

OFR7 w/ Piezos!!

Btw - that neck is freaking sweet man - Mike does Gods work.


----------



## technomancer (May 20, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> - Flamed maple neck w/ two walnut stripes and one wenge stripe (I think, right Mike? I forget now! )



Looks like two purpleheart stripes and a center wenge or walnut stripe in your pic 

PS -


----------



## budda (May 20, 2008)




----------



## CentaurPorn (May 20, 2008)

Wow! Yummy

Time for me to start workin the corner to make my down payment....I am speechless...
I even yelled at my girlfriend while she was on the phone to come see these epic pics....She thinks it is "pretty" but is not nearly as excited as myself


----------



## Moonohol (May 20, 2008)

It's official, Sherman = God. Congratulations on the bad ass guit-fiddle. That 'board made me piss my pants. I have to have one of these some day.


----------



## Stitch (May 20, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> How about a figured ebony board, MK?



Where's the "For Sale" inlay?


----------



## Ryan (May 20, 2008)

Was this the same one that was on the coffee table when Chris & Drew went up?


----------



## msherman (May 20, 2008)

Purple Heart center with two walnut stringers. We used a different neck blank than originally pictured.
Matt likes his walnut


----------



## msherman (May 20, 2008)

Ryan said:


> Was this the same one that was on the coffee table when Chris & Drew went up?



It could have been.
There are freakin necks all over the place here at any given time


----------



## HighGain510 (May 21, 2008)

msherman said:


> It could have been.
> There are freakin necks all over the place here at any given time



Hopefully they're not being used as coasters Mike!


----------



## hanachanmaru (May 21, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Where's the "For Sale" inlay?





WOW !!!!!! a figured ebony board !!!!! its rare !!! rare as hell which humans would get there too !! haha lucky as you are. a good piece thou.... !!! 

Hi there Sherman i was wondering if Wenge wood would do something like that as well ?? sexy as hell..  - jun


----------



## msherman (May 21, 2008)

hanachanmaru said:


> WOW !!!!!! a figured ebony board !!!!!
> 
> Hi there Sherman i was wondering if Wenge wood would do something like that as well ?? sexy as hell..  - jun



You would have a better odds getting into Roselyn Sanchez`s panties than finding Curly Wenge


----------



## hanachanmaru (May 21, 2008)

LOL omg but who is roslyn sanchez??? is she pretty??? lol


----------



## msherman (May 21, 2008)

MySpace.com - The One an Only Roselyn Sanchez - 38 - Female - Hollywood , CALIFORNIA - www.myspace.com/146950456


----------



## hanachanmaru (May 21, 2008)

msherman said:


> MySpace.com - The One an Only Roselyn Sanchez - 38 - Female - Hollywood , CALIFORNIA - www.myspace.com/146950456





 not bad ... but still can't replace the good wood work you did !!! well Mike think is about time there once you recieve the cheque  thanks for all your exclusive offers packages up to be affordable !!!


----------



## HighGain510 (May 28, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> Little bump here for some progress gents!  Here's the back of my neck:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just for anyone who missed it since it was a few pages back!  Man that figuring looks good already!  Any shots of the fretboard since it's been fretted Mike?


----------



## Rick (May 28, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Elysian (May 28, 2008)

this build is amazing.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 28, 2008)

You should see some of Mike's other stuff. He's ridiculous.


----------



## Elysian (May 28, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> You should see some of Mike's other stuff. He's ridiculous.



yeah, i've seen him around on project guitar forum


----------



## msherman (May 28, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> Just for anyone who missed it since it was a few pages back!  Man that figuring looks good already!  Any shots of the fretboard since it's been fretted Mike?


----------



## Edroz (May 28, 2008)

Matt, don't sell this one before i get a chance to play it!


----------



## msherman (May 28, 2008)

Edroz said:


> Matt, don't sell this one before i get a chance to play it!



Lets just get it over with already, I`ll sell it to you, Ed


----------



## HighGain510 (May 28, 2008)

msherman said:


>



OMGHOLYSHITSEXYTIME!!!!!!!  Thanks so much Mike!!!!!  

[action=Matt]is seriously doing the pee-pee dance over this guitar right now![/action]


----------



## FortePenance (May 29, 2008)

Matt, have you sold your Carvin?


----------



## msherman (May 29, 2008)




----------



## Xaios (May 29, 2008)

Whoa, that's a funky looking grain.


----------



## msherman (May 29, 2008)

Quartersawn Curly Maple


----------



## Zepp88 (May 29, 2008)

That is awesome


----------



## shadowgenesis (May 29, 2008)

msherman said:


> Quartersawn Curly Maple



 looks like a flame to me
either way, it's hott


----------



## Xaios (May 30, 2008)

Sevenstring.org: where talking about your wood is not only accepted, it's encouraged.


----------



## ibznorange (May 30, 2008)

ROB!




that looks awesome


----------



## HighGain510 (May 30, 2008)

That is looking so awesome Mike! That top is rippin'!  Remember Mike... *small* amount of black for the bursted edge, we don't want to cover up too much of that gorgeous figure with black!


----------



## ajdehoogh (May 30, 2008)

DAMN!


----------



## Jerich (May 30, 2008)

this is going to be a sweet In-stru-ment!! Sherman is outdoing himself with this one..Sherman = Killer quality work!!


----------



## Apophis (May 30, 2008)

looks awesome


----------



## Michael (May 30, 2008)

Looking hawt.


----------



## technomancer (May 30, 2008)

that is going to be freaking amazing


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2008)

Damn, that thing's suck.  

What's the bridge going in that? I thought you hated trems, Mike.


----------



## ohio_eric (May 30, 2008)

msherman said:


>



Where's the "For Sale" inlay?


----------



## HighGain510 (May 30, 2008)

Drew said:


> What's the bridge going in that? I thought you hated trems, Mike.



My name is Matt.   I'm not a *huge* fan of trems but it's going to get an OFR7 and a tremol-no so I can bust out some yummy whammy action when the mood strikes me and when I was even further tuning stability or when changing strings I'll have the bridge locked down.  The Schaller on my Caparison holds tune quite well so I'm looking forward to playing around with the OFR7!  Plus.... OFR7 PIEZO!!! OM NOM NOM!


----------



## Stitch (May 30, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Where's the "For Sale" inlay?





ohio_eric said:


> Where's the "For Sale" inlay?



Your joke is two pages late, old man.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 30, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Your joke is two pages late, old man.



Eric originally dropped that bomb like 5 months ago in the original thread before it got nuked... so really, you're like 5 months late, you young whipper-snapper!


----------



## Stitch (May 30, 2008)

Well, I said it before your born! So NYAH!


----------



## msherman (May 31, 2008)

mnemonic said:


> man that is awesome. arched top? i can't quite tell.
> 
> i'm gonna have to have you make me a custom one day after i graduate college and get a decent job (many years from now).
> 
> ...



It`s a drop-top, ala Tom Andersen.

Drew, You know how I feel about trems........I mean tone robbing pieces of hardware 

Trems?........We don`t need no stinking Trems


----------



## Sepultorture (May 31, 2008)

msherman said:


> It`s a drop-top, ala Tom Andersen.
> 
> Drew, You know how I feel about trems........I mean tone robbing pieces of hardware
> 
> Trems?........We don`t need no stinking Trems



i love this man, tuh hell with em


----------



## mnemonic (May 31, 2008)

msherman said:


> It`s a drop-top, ala Tom Andersen.



i'm not really sure what that means 

i googled but they just look like regular maple topped guitars.


----------



## abyss258 (May 31, 2008)

mnemonic said:


> i'm not really sure what that means
> 
> i googled but they just look like regular maple topped guitars.



From the Tom Anderson website:

"... That's why in 1991, we introduced the "Drop Top." The Drop Top features a beautiful piece of book matched maple, koa or walnut that is actually bent (or "dropped") over a tonewood back to create the same comfortable forearm contour of our other models."

Correct?


----------



## mnemonic (Jun 1, 2008)

abyss258 said:


> From the Tom Anderson website:
> 
> "... That's why in 1991, we introduced the "Drop Top." The Drop Top features a beautiful piece of book matched maple, koa or walnut that is actually bent (or "dropped") over a tonewood back to create the same comfortable forearm contour of our other models."
> 
> Correct?



oh, thats cool.

sounds interesting


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 4, 2008)

Received a call last night from Mike and it looks like he wasn't feeling the thickness of the Carvin neck.  He wants this to be easier to play and said he could carve me something a bit better. After asking for suggestions I said if he could do a JP7-esque carve I'd be in heaven. Mike said he can and it looks like now this baby is going to have a thinner neck (not Ibby thin, just more like an EBMM and less like the Carvin) than we originally planned!  We also changed the finish to a lighter color because Mike convinced me that there is no reason whatsoever to cover up any of that figure... the top is just too killer!  

I'm really GAS'ing for this guitar and I have been thinking about buying a JP7 (more for the playability aspect, since I seem to only dig the older stock bridge pickups) but now it looks like I'll get the craftsmanship of a small luthier AND the playability I was looking for in another guitar without having to buy them both! Win-motherfuckin'-win!  Thanks again for the call last night Mike, you rock man. 

P.S. Beware the barbed splinters!


----------



## darren (Jun 4, 2008)

The JP7 neck is pure secks. And that top would look gorgeous with just a subtle violin-like stain/burst. (I'm thinking along the lines of an RG7CT "vintage violin".)


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 4, 2008)

darren said:


> The JP7 neck is pure secks. And that top would look gorgeous with just a subtle violin-like stain/burst. (I'm thinking along the lines of an RG7CT "vintage violin".)



Bingo on both accounts Darren.  That's the finish we're going with for this beast. If you saw the pics of Chris Letchford's original Sherman, it will be the same as that. Quite literally actually as my top is from the same billet as his, just mine will be a seven instead of an 8-string.  With the Graphtech OFR piezo it will essentially end up as a CST-killer, especially with that neck carve because I can't play Ibby stuff for too long but I can play the JP model all day!  LOVING my JP6 neck and I'm missing my JP7 neck so this is going to make Matt a happy guy.


----------



## darren (Jun 4, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> Little bump here for some progress gents!  Here's the back of my neck:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

How the heck does the neck get attached? Is that the back of the fretboard we're seeing on the right?


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 4, 2008)

darren said:


> How the heck does the neck get attached? Is that the back of the fretboard we're seeing on the right?



I think that is Mahogany, but I'll let Mike chime in and correct me if I'm wrong. I believe Mike glues in the neck and then shaves the heel to blend it into the body. The fretboard is ebony so to me it looks like that might be a piece of mahogany glued to the neck.


----------



## msherman (Jun 4, 2008)

That is a piece of walnut glued on there. It will have this effect when the heel is carved.





I`m glad we decided on the neck carve, Matt.
I just wasn`t feeling the Carvin/early Fender carve


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 4, 2008)

msherman said:


> That is a piece of walnut glued on there. It will have this effect when the heel is carved.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man that's awesome, I didn't even realize that's what it was! Looks so classy with the little slice in there, almost like a drop-shadow. 

Me too Mike, I looooove the JP7 carve and the fact that you're able to hook that up makes me REALLY happy... I just didn't know if it was too late in the game to suggest something like that so I'm actually very glad you brought it up!  Thanks again dude!


----------



## darren (Jun 4, 2008)

All of these Sherman threads are giving me some serious Sherman GAS. 

CQ's seven with the darker quilted Anegre top and lighter back is simply drool-inducing.


----------



## Jerich (Jun 27, 2008)

man Matt this is one sweet Gut-tar man...sherman is doing some insane work here..Now It gets me excited about My sherman Build...


----------



## M4rksman (Jul 1, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> - Graphtech Ghost piezo saddles (only 7-string OFR piezo set out so far! )



Question.... how did you acquire Ghost Piezo FR saddles for 7 string??


----------



## Drew (Jul 1, 2008)

msherman said:


> Drew, You know how I feel about trems........I mean tone robbing pieces of hardware



Tell that to George Lynch.  

Eh, Chris and his black tops, me and my trems... Can't let you off easy, dude.


----------



## Drew (Jul 1, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> My name is Matt.   I'm not a *huge* fan of trems but it's going to get an OFR7 and a tremol-no so I can bust out some yummy whammy action when the mood strikes me and when I was even further tuning stability or when changing strings I'll have the bridge locked down.  The Schaller on my Caparison holds tune quite well so I'm looking forward to playing around with the OFR7!  Plus.... OFR7 PIEZO!!! OM NOM NOM!



Perfect. This way I can be the one to buy it from you, as a huge OFR7 fan. 

And Mike is the name of the guy building the thing.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 1, 2008)

M4rksman said:


> Question.... how did you acquire Ghost Piezo FR saddles for 7 string??



He called Graphtech and ordered them


----------



## noodles (Jul 1, 2008)

msherman said:


>


----------



## budda (Jul 1, 2008)

yes noodles, i wholeheartedly agree.

I'm just not a trem/OFR kinda guy. i wants ma TOM stoptail mofo's!

I want a sherman superstrat and a KxK singlecut


----------



## M4rksman (Jul 1, 2008)

technomancer said:


> He called Graphtech and ordered them



Didn't I read something about GHOST 7-string OFR not being available to the public due to engineering difficulties with the baseplate or some other reason though (I'm too lazy to dig up my source)? You meant it's possible to actually order them?


----------



## Randy (Jul 1, 2008)

M4rksman said:


> Didn't I read something about GHOST 7-string OFR not being available to the public due to engineering difficulties with the baseplate or some other reason though (I'm too lazy to dig up my source)? You meant it's possible to actually order them?



You order the bridge (Guitar Parts and Accessories by Guitar Parts Depot) and the saddles (Graph Tech) separate.


----------



## M4rksman (Jul 1, 2008)

Sounds cool! =) Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## ibznorange (Jul 1, 2008)

keep in mind youll have to put the saddles on the bridge, which requires drilling holes through the billet steel ofr baseplate, which is to but it bluntly, really fucking hard


----------



## M4rksman (Jul 2, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> keep in mind youll have to put the saddles on the bridge, which requires drilling holes through the billet steel ofr baseplate, which is to but it bluntly, really fucking hard



Yeah, I read about that too lol, and also about how the folks at Graphtech are reluctant to drill them too.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 3, 2008)

Drew said:


> Perfect. This way I can be the one to buy it from you, as a huge OFR7 fan.
> 
> And Mike is the name of the guy building the thing.



 Yeah I realized now after re-reading it you were talking to him.... you never talk to me anymore Drew! *sniff sniff* 

Man, you guys got me all excited... I saw the thread had been bumped back up and thought I was going to be greeted with new photos of my Shermanator!


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 12, 2008)

The anticipatory bumpage for some clearcoat goodness!!!


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 12, 2008)

When are we gonna see this "alleged" guitar?

As a side note, has anyone even found a person that will drill an OFR baseplate for the piezo saddles?


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 12, 2008)

eelblack2 said:


> When are we gonna see this "alleged" guitar?
> 
> As a side note, has anyone even found a person that will drill an OFR baseplate for the piezo saddles?



Oh it's coming, wait for it.... wait for it..... 


Regarding the OFR issue, anyone with serious metal working equipment should be able to do it. I know there was a metal shop near my parents that would work on just about anything so maybe if you have something similar to you locally that would work? I know Mike will drill them... if you buy a guitar that it's going to be put into!


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 12, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> Oh it's coming, wait for it.... wait for it.....
> 
> 
> Regarding the OFR issue, anyone with serious metal working equipment should be able to do it. I know there was a metal shop near my parents that would work on just about anything so maybe if you have something similar to you locally that would work? I know Mike will drill them... if you buy a guitar that it's going to be put into!




Dammit Matt, you have just created a compelling reason for me to buy another guitar. I hold you personally responsible for this. (PM me Mike's email if you would please LOLOLOL - not kidding.)


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 12, 2008)

eelblack2 said:


> Dammit Matt, you have just created a compelling reason for me to buy another guitar. I hold you personally responsible for this. (PM me Mike's email if you would please LOLOLOL - not kidding.)



Yeah man, do it, do it now!!!!  Now I don't want your wife being upset, so you better send the ankh my way to keep the peace....


----------



## ajdehoogh (Aug 12, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah man, do it, do it now!!!!  Now I don't want your wife being upset, so you better send the ankh my way to keep the peace....


 
Listen to Matt. This man knows his guitars...until he sells it of course!


----------



## msherman (Aug 13, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> Oh it's coming, wait for it.... wait for it.....



Man, you guys need girlfriends!

Started with this:

























Then it all went to shit!


----------



## Doomcreeper (Aug 13, 2008)

That is too damn sexy. Great work Mike.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 13, 2008)

msherman said:


> Man, you guys need girlfriends!
> 
> Started with this:
> 
> ...










HOLY SHIT MIKE!!!!!!!!  Dude man, that is looking AMAZING already! The headstock looks absolutely crazy in that last shot too! Thank-you SOOOOO much man, totally made my week bro!!!!


----------



## msherman (Aug 13, 2008)

The camera makes it look more red then it actually is. It`s more brownish in person.


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 13, 2008)

F me, thats hot. I was just telling myself, "Ok - no more guitars for at LEAST a few more months." ....must....not.....send.....quote....request......


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 13, 2008)

msherman said:


> The camera makes it look more red then it actually is. It`s more brownish in person.



Yeah I figured it might be, but even then, if it looks that good (figure-wise and burst-wise) it will look awesome regardless of tint.  Dude, no idea how excited I am!!!!  Pee-pee dancin' away over here.... 


P.S. Lee, you better hurry up and get an order in man!  You can thank me later!


----------



## darren (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## wannabguitarist (Aug 13, 2008)

msherman said:


> Started with this:



I actually like that a bit better than the dye/burst. Beautiful guitar either way


----------



## ohio_eric (Aug 13, 2008)

Mike forgot the "For Sale" inlay. 











































Sweet guitar.


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 13, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah I figured it might be, but even then, if it looks that good (figure-wise and burst-wise) it will look awesome regardless of tint.  Dude, no idea how excited I am!!!!  Pee-pee dancin' away over here....
> 
> 
> P.S. Lee, you better hurry up and get an order in man!  You can thank me later!



The sad part here is that not even an hour later the quote request email was sent. Matt and Mike, you are BAAAAADDD men....


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 13, 2008)

Very nice, indeed. I look forward to playing it before Matt sells it.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 13, 2008)

eelblack2 said:


> The sad part here is that not even an hour later the quote request email was sent. Matt and Mike, you are BAAAAADDD men....



Your wife might not like me, but you can't deny it!  



eaeolian said:


> Very nice, indeed. I look forward to playing it before Matt sells it.



Man you guys are rough!  Remember, the flipping only happens with non-custom stuff. Luthier builds are the ones that don't go up for sale!


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 13, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> Your wife might not like me, but you can't deny it!
> 
> 
> 
> Man you guys are rough!  Remember, the flipping only happens with non-custom stuff. Luthier builds are the ones that don't go up for sale!



AND he ONLY sells to me, so I can sell it back to him like a month or two later!


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 13, 2008)

eelblack2 said:


> AND he ONLY sells to me, so I can sell it back to him like a month or two later!



It's a good system, eh?  I mean, it's worked out so far!


----------



## bulletbass man (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow,

That sherman is absolutely killer. I think I know what I'm saving up for over the next school year.


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 13, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> It's a good system, eh?  I mean, it's worked out so far!



Im sure FEDEX loves us by now.


----------



## msherman (Aug 13, 2008)

I say he flips it in three months!


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 13, 2008)

msherman said:


> I say he flips it in three months!

















































 No way dude, my Thorns have been here for over a year and a half, same deal for the Sherman. It's not going anywhere!  First OFR7 with piezo? That's special!!!!


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 13, 2008)

Mike, lets just cut out the middle man and send it to me.


----------



## GiantBaba (Aug 13, 2008)

Gorgeous as always. Mike, you've totally convinced me that you're the one who's gonna build my customs. You've replaced Conklin as my ultimate dream guitar. You're a fortunate guy, HighGain510.


----------



## yetti (Aug 13, 2008)

msherman said:


> Man, you guys need girlfriends!
> 
> Started with this:
> 
> ...



Man, I need to quit clicking on Sherman threads. The GAS these threads cause is gonna kill me. 

I hate being broke.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 13, 2008)

GiantBaba said:


> You're a fortunate guy, HighGain510.



Don't I know it man.  I love each of these luthier builds and feel privileged to own them. There really is nothing better than a small luthier build.  Especially one with cool woods!


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Aug 13, 2008)

Damn that looks hot Matt!! Now sell me the Carvin


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 13, 2008)

Matt, why are you gonna sell this already?  It is looking sweet.

Oh well, your axe, your money, but I'm just saying... I can't believe you're selling it so fast.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 13, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Matt, why are you gonna sell this already?  It is looking sweet.
> 
> Oh well, your axe, your money, but I'm just saying... I can't believe you're selling it so fast.



Wait, what?  I'm not selling it, they're all just giving me a hard time due to my usual gear buying/selling/trading habits.  This one is NOT for sale.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Aug 13, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> Wait, what? This one is NOT for sale.......yet



Ok i got this all fixed up for ya Matt


----------



## ohio_eric (Aug 13, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Matt, why are you gonna sell this already?  It is looking sweet.
> 
> Oh well, your axe, your money, but I'm just saying... I can't believe you're selling it so fast.



I think Boober just had a Zepp moment.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 13, 2008)

God damn that's nice! Once again Mr. Sherman is responsible for the soiling of my pants.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 13, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> I think Boober just had a Zepp moment.


----------



## bulletbass man (Aug 13, 2008)

So much gas.

By the way did anyone else notice that this thread is tagged with Mike sherman guitars, Sherman, 7, and boner


----------



## SnowfaLL (Aug 14, 2008)

Hows it compare to the Carvin?? Aren't you the one with the Dragonburst 727 with maple fretboard (sexiest Carvin ever)


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 14, 2008)

bulletbass man said:


> So much gas.
> 
> By the way did anyone else notice that this thread is tagged with Mike sherman guitars, Sherman, 7, and boner



Mike loves what he does.


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 14, 2008)

That's a beautiful piece Mike, great job


----------



## angus (Aug 14, 2008)

Nice piece!

Did you get my PMs, Mike?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 14, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> Wait, what?  I'm not selling it, they're all just giving me a hard time due to my usual gear buying/selling/trading habits.  This one is NOT for sale.



These tools around here sure like to try to ruin a joke. Thank God you replied first.

Zepp moment indeed. It's called Busting Balls 101, you hosers.


----------



## virstulte (Aug 14, 2008)

daaaaaaaaaaaamn 

This is why I should check ss.org more often!

Can't wait to see it...


----------



## budda (Aug 14, 2008)

.

I'm gonna get mike to build me a nice custom in a few years, when i can afford it.

and its gonna look kinda like that, at least as far as general body style and flame go.

im excited for the 2 customs i have planned, muahaha.


----------



## Edroz (Aug 14, 2008)

spec wise, that guitar = ... but aesthetically, i can't stand it. figured ebony f/b and all, it looks very safe and boring . but hey, it's not being built for me! i look forward to playing it sometime... i have a feeling Mike will be hearing from me afterwards though ($)


----------



## mnemonic (Aug 15, 2008)

if it wasn't official before, its offical now; mike sherman is going to be building me a custom in the somewhat near future, whether he likes it or not 

hmm, like that one, only TOM string thru, arch top, wicked quilt, deep red burst, hmmmm.... i love thinking up specs for custom guitars.

only problem is i can never decide on anything definite


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 15, 2008)

Edroz said:


> spec wise, that guitar = ... but aesthetically, i can't stand it. figured ebony f/b and all, it looks very safe and boring . but hey, it's not being built for me! i look forward to playing it sometime... i have a feeling Mike will be hearing from me afterwards though ($)



 Your KXK is essentially like all the other ones, minus the finish and fretboard material.   Safe and boring eh? Don't you have a figured fretboard too, man...  MAYBE I'll let you play it.... maybe...  

The specs are great and exactly what I wanted so I'm really happy with what it is going to turn into once it's all put together. After comparing the finish on Letchford's and with what Mike said about it being less red and more brown, asthetically it's going to be precisely what I wanted.  Once the clear is sanded down and buffed that figure is going to look absolutely nuts in all it's three dimensional goodness! Thanks again for the update Mike, I'm really excited!


----------



## buffa d (Aug 15, 2008)

How much is the base price for a Sherman custom seven?


----------



## musicman2879 (Aug 15, 2008)

I dont like maple fret boards to much but i would take a spalted maple fretboard.. It would be sweet.. I like the birdseye maple fret boards too..


----------



## msherman (Aug 17, 2008)

It has a sister too.....well, sort of


----------



## noodleplugerine (Aug 17, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## bulletbass man (Aug 18, 2008)

buffa d said:


> How much is the base price for a Sherman custom seven?


 
Contacting Mike is what you should be doing. General Ettiquette states you do not talk prices on forums for luthiers.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 18, 2008)

msherman said:


> It has a sister too.....well, sort of



 That is sweet Mike! It's kinda like the sister of the girl you really want to date, but you might settle for her instead!


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 18, 2008)

Those look outstanding. I cant believe I havent pulled the Sherman trigger until now. Hopefully that will change real soon!


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 18, 2008)

Wuwu - just talked to Mike - looks like I'm in!


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 18, 2008)

eelblack2 said:


> Wuwu - just talked to Mike - looks like I'm in!



   Now, go start a new thread and post the specs on the chop-chop, sir.


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 18, 2008)

I totally ripped off your OFR7 piezo plan - muhahaha


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 18, 2008)

Sweet! That's two orders for that with Graphtech, maybe if they see there is a demand for them they'll start selling piezo-loaded OFR7's in the future!  Thanks to us, Lee!  Those specs look killer man.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 18, 2008)

1-month bump!  Looks like she's coming home with me next weekend!!  I'm SO looking forward to this guitar and it's awesome that she is wrapping up!  Lots of hi-res pictures coming soon!


----------



## ohio_eric (Sep 18, 2008)

When does the bidding start? 



When it does get to you the pic story better be epic.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hehe nah, this is going to be my main 7.  OFR7 piezo FTMFW! I'm driving up to get it next weekend and I'd love to do a trip picstory (a'la Chris) but my digital camera is from before image stabilization was being used so all the trip pictures would be blurry as hell unless I was stopped on the highway!


----------



## technomancer (Sep 21, 2008)

Any updated pics of this badboy? Mike? Matt?


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 21, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Any updated pics of this badboy? Mike? Matt?



Nothing I've heard/seen yet. I think I'm supposed to pick it up next weekend still but trying to confirm that with Mike.


----------



## eelblack2 (Oct 2, 2008)

I sense some jokes in the coming months in this thread.....


----------



## msherman (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 3, 2008)

eelblack2 said:


> I sense some jokes in the coming months in this thread.....



 Get that inlay ready, Mike.  

Just remember our agreement, Lee.


----------



## eelblack2 (Oct 3, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> Get that inlay ready, Mike.
> 
> Just remember our agreement, Lee.



I think it was the infinitely wisened sage, Alanis, that said "Isnt it ironic - dontcha think?"

Sorry, had to do it Matt - all in the name of good humor!


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 3, 2008)

eelblack2 said:


> I think it was the infinitely wisened sage, Alanis, that said "Isnt it ironic - dontcha think?"
> 
> Sorry, had to do it Matt - all in the name of good humor!



No worries dude.  I appreciate your help!


----------



## msherman (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## awesomeaustin (Oct 3, 2008)

Still one of the coolest fuckin headstock designs EVAR!!!!!


----------



## kmanick (Oct 3, 2008)

wow !!!
that looks killer.
great colors in the burst, and I agree, that headstock looks great.


----------



## playstopause (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## eelblack2 (Oct 3, 2008)

msherman said:


>



Too late for neon pink?

I jest, I jest......


----------



## eelblack2 (Oct 3, 2008)

Jeez, check this out:


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 3, 2008)

eelblack2 said:


> Jeez, check this out:



If I had longer fingers, I would have scooped that up from Mike when Chris cancelled that order to order another one with binding. I still think Chris is crazy for dropping a guitar that gorgeous for not having binding...


----------



## eelblack2 (Oct 3, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> If I had longer fingers, I would have scooped that up from Mike when Chris cancelled that order to order another one with binding. I still think Chris is crazy for dropping a guitar that gorgeous for not having binding...



I just added it to the "alleged" herd LOLOLOL


----------



## msherman (Oct 3, 2008)

Lee is the Customer of the month
I`m glad the Bison found a deserving home


----------



## budda (Oct 3, 2008)

is that a burled maple top on that 8? 

and also, the fretboard lights are awesome... to the person playing, and no one else  wicked!

all in all, i vote


----------



## msherman (Oct 3, 2008)

^ Claro walnut Burl


----------



## technomancer (Oct 3, 2008)

msherman said:


> ^ Claro walnut Burl



 who owns THAT bad boy?


----------



## eelblack2 (Oct 3, 2008)

I went a little nuts today. From one Sherman to three.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 3, 2008)

eelblack2 said:


> I went a little nuts today. From one Sherman to three.



Will you adopt me?


----------



## technomancer (Oct 3, 2008)

eelblack2 said:


> I went a little nuts today. From one Sherman to three.



Damn Lee, have you ever threatened to crush someone with your wallet?


----------



## msherman (Oct 3, 2008)

Lee, you better get some tonight, because when the wife finds out, you`re going to be shut off for a while


----------



## eelblack2 (Oct 3, 2008)

msherman said:


> Lee, you better get some tonight, because when the wife finds out, you`re going to be shut off for a while



This is true. Im running out of places to hide f'ing cases....


----------



## lefty robb (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 3, 2008)

eelblack2 said:


> This is true. Im running out of places to hide f'ing cases....



I will take one for the team and allow you to "temporarily store" part of your collection at my place.  You can thank me later....


----------



## technomancer (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## wannabguitarist (Oct 3, 2008)

So what's the third one? Hot pink, bison eight string, and...?



msherman said:


>



Best Sherman ever


----------



## playstopause (Oct 3, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Damn Lee, have you ever threatened to crush someone with your wallet?


----------



## msherman (Oct 3, 2008)

wannabguitarist said:


> So what's the third one? Hot pink, bison eight string, and...?


I`ll let the boys answer that one.


----------



## eelblack2 (Oct 3, 2008)

wannabguitarist said:


> So what's the third one? Hot pink, bison eight string, and...?
> 
> 
> 
> Best Sherman ever



You answered your own question with the pic in that post


----------



## Randy (Oct 3, 2008)

Reminds me a lot of Kevin's 8 string... which is a great thing because that thing was a fucking win machine. 

Congrat!


----------



## wannabguitarist (Oct 3, 2008)

eelblack2 said:


> You answered your own question with the pic in that post


*goes back and reads parts of the thread


----------



## eelblack2 (Oct 4, 2008)

4th Sherman, A quilttop V in the works. Not kidding.


----------



## TimSE (Oct 4, 2008)

these things are so stunning its unreal.
damn youz americanz for not being british


----------



## budda (Oct 4, 2008)

msherman said:


> ^ Claro walnut Burl



sexy!

thinkin i'll try to keep that in mind for when I order one  lol

lee, i think its been said, but will you adopt me?


----------



## Crucified (Oct 4, 2008)

eelblack2 said:


> 4th Sherman, A quiltop V in the works. Not kidding.



good lord dude. save some for the rest of us!


----------



## budda (Oct 4, 2008)

Crucified said:


> good lord dude. save some for the rest of us!





he's right though


----------



## GazPots (Oct 4, 2008)

eelblack2 said:


> 4th Sherman, A quilttop V in the works. Not kidding.





 4 shermans? care to explain why? 2 or 3 is ricidulous but 4 is just OTT. 


Also that's a fair amount of fuckin disposable income you got there.


----------



## budda (Oct 4, 2008)

he just doesnt want the rest of us to ever have a Sherman


----------



## GazPots (Oct 4, 2008)

budda said:


> he just doesnt want the rest of us to ever have a Sherman



I can understand mabye 2 but i just can't grasp the need for 3 or 4 custom guitars before the first ones ever arrived. 


Strikes me as silly.


----------



## Rick (Oct 4, 2008)

Lee, how much do you charge as a male prostitute? 

Because that's the only way I can figure out how you can get this many guitars.


----------



## budda (Oct 4, 2008)

i think the 8 is finished.

he's waiting on 3.

either way, he's got a lot of Shermans now!


----------



## eelblack2 (Oct 5, 2008)

The 8 is already done, the CST-ish one is fairly close to done, and the other two will still be a long while yet. Originally I had one on order, then the CST-ish and Bison just kinda fell into place timing wise. Normally I wouldnt buy so many at once, but some really good opportunities just fell into place all at once.


----------



## budda (Oct 5, 2008)

more like "I *had* the money"!


----------



## eelblack2 (Oct 5, 2008)

That too


----------



## msherman (Oct 13, 2008)

After a long strange trip, the clearcoats are finished.


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 13, 2008)

Holy shit Mike. That's the nicest flame sunburst finish I've ever seen, gorgeous!! If Matt sells this he should be shot


----------



## eelblack2 (Oct 13, 2008)

EEEExcellent Smithers....Excellent.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Oct 13, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Holy shit Mike. That's the nicest flame sunburst finish I've ever seen, gorgeous!! If Matt sells this he should be shot



Not if he sells it to me!! 


Seriously gorgeous guitars in this thread... my desktop is much the worse for wear from all the drooling though...


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 14, 2008)

That looks f*cking amazing! Awesome job Mike!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 14, 2008)

I bow to the Sherman art


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 14, 2008)

eelblack2 said:


> EEEExcellent Smithers....Excellent.



 That looks killer, Mike.  Did you decide to go with stereo outputs rather than the single output with the mono/stereo switch to toggle between options?


----------



## eelblack2 (Oct 14, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> That looks killer, Mike.  Did you decide to go with stereo outputs rather than the single output with the mono/stereo switch to toggle between options?



Yes, went with two outputs because I like actual Trace Elliot TA series acoustic amps for the piezo and my regular amps for the magnetic. Often, I do not keep these amps close or even in the same room if recording so a Y cable would not have been practical. Y cables generally irk me for anything other than Aux Send or Insert.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 14, 2008)

You should have consulted me first.   Good call, I am usually using mine in close spaces so the Y-cable doesn't bother me too much but both setups work fine.


----------



## Apophis (Oct 14, 2008)

Looks amazing


----------



## Ruins (Oct 14, 2008)

woaaaah 
hellllloooooo gorgeous!!!


----------



## CentaurPorn (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow..That is......sorry...Does anyone have a towel?


----------

